# Saw this on Greenfield



## PogDog (Jun 10, 2021)

"*Inbound Dashboard is delayed due to upstream issues - Data was last refreshed overnight and we hope to be caught up by 10AM CST.  Use the Receive and Traack apps in the meantime."*

So, the thing that's standing out here isn't that the data is behind… it's that there's an app called TRAACK. Anyone know what that is? I've heard that trailer details will be populating in MPM soon too. Wondering if that's related?


----------



## BugFather (Jun 27, 2021)

There is a receiving app on the zebra that gives a carton/repack count, and the distance it is from the store. I've heard the update about it moving to mpm as well, but don't know when


----------



## SMamazon (Jun 29, 2021)

There was a tab for trailer information in MPM for me today.


----------



## ericdacleric (Jul 2, 2021)

The tab in MPM is at the bottom and called "Trailers."  In my opinion not very useful information as it only shows BOL, trailer #, receive time, and total cartons/repacks.  What I do is open greenfield on the MyDevice and pull trailer details that way as soon as I get in.  Quickly share any numbers that are more than 1 vehicle and repacks for each area with unload team and that DBO.  Unfortunately greenfield is not the most mobile friendly.


----------

